# Lanzar optidrive 2500 !!! easy fix



## Killin'em (Sep 10, 2010)

Lanzar Optidrive 2500 Old school competition amp USA - eBay (item 260664249022 end time Sep-20-10 14:02:16 PDT) Lanzar optidrive 2500. current price $115. I just seen one sell for $385 in 2 days. Mine has 1 channel out. I wish I knew how to fix it but I dont so Im selling it. The shop told me the power suplly was still good ($100 to fix the 1 chan.) but I dont have the cash to fix it. And since Im only running 1 750 rms sub and my audio experince is limited I am going to use the cash from the sale for a new smaller amp with a warentee. Some one who can fix an amp could make alot of cash off this


----------

